# bei Weitem



## elroy

1. Das wird bei Weitem nicht so viel benutzt.
2. Das wird nicht bei Weitem so viel benutzt.

Was bevorzugt ihr?  Mir gefällt 1., und ich frage mich sogar, ob 2. überhaupt geht.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> 1. Das wird bei Weitem nicht so viel benutzt.
> 2. Das wird nicht bei Weitem so viel benutzt.
> 
> Was bevorzugt ihr? Mir gefällt 1., und ich frage mich sogar, ob 2. überhaupt geht.


Ich stimme dir zu. Sicherlich wird 2. hin und wieder zu hören oder zu lesen sein, aber ich kann mir keine Situation vorstellen, in der ich es verwenden würde. Es klingt irgendwie, als ob sich jemand versprochen hat.

Interessanterweise kann man diese Wortfolge bei derartigen Redewendungen jedoch nicht verallgemeinern. Beispiel:

1. Das hat im Geringsten nicht damit zu tun.
2. Das hat nicht im Geringsten damit zu tun.

Hier halte ich 2. für die bessere Variante, wobei mir 1. jedoch nicht gar so unüblich erscheint wie in deinem Beispiel. Allerdings würde ich 1. eher mit einem erläuternden Nebensatz verwenden:

1. Das hat im Geringsten nicht damit zu tun, dass ...

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich stimme dir zu. Sicherlich wird 2. hin und wieder zu hören oder zu lesen sein, aber ich kann mir keine Situation vorstellen, in der ich es verwenden würde. Es klingt irgendwie, als ob sich jemand versprochen hat.
> 
> Interessanterweise kann man diese Wortfolge bei derartigen Redewendungen jedoch nicht verallgemeinern. Beispiel:
> 
> 1. Das hat im Geringsten nicht damit zu tun.
> 2. Das hat nicht im Geringsten damit zu tun.
> 
> Hier halte ich 2. für die bessere Variante, wobei mir 1. jedoch nicht gar so unüblich erscheint wie in deinem Beispiel. Allerdings würde ich 1. eher mit einem erläuternden Nebensatz verwenden:
> 
> 1. Das hat im Geringsten nicht damit zu tun, dass ...
> 
> Ralf


 
"Nicht im Geringsten" ist logischer als "nicht bei Weitem," welches - wenn es überhaupt geht - irgendwie eine andere Bedeutung als "bei Weitem nicht" zu haben scheint:

nicht bei Weitem: nicht wesentlich
bei Weitem nicht: nicht, und zwar wesentlich


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> "Nicht im Geringsten" ist logischer als "nicht bei Weitem," welches - wenn es überhaupt geht - irgendwie eine andere Bedeutung als "bei Weitem nicht" zu haben scheint:
> 
> nicht bei Weitem: nicht wesentlich
> bei Weitem nicht: nicht, und zwar wesentlich


 
Results *1* - *10* of about *11,200* for *"nicht bei Weitem"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *1,930,000* for *"bei Weitem nicht"*.


You can draw your own conclusions from this. My conclusion is not so much a difference in meaning as the simply fact that the first sounds awkward, though there may also be a difference. 

"Nicht im Geringsten" just seems like a set phrase.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Results *1* - *10* of about *11,200* for *"nicht bei Weitem"*.
> Results *1* - *10* of about *1,930,000* for *"bei Weitem nicht"*.
> 
> 
> You can draw your own conclusions from this. My conclusion is not so much a difference in meaning as the simply fact that the first sounds awkward, though there may also be a difference.
> 
> "Nicht im Geringsten" just seems like a set phrase.
> 
> Gaer


 
I agree with you.  The first one sounds awkward, but my suggested meaning was the one I would deduce if I were to entertain the possibility of the phrase's being legitimate.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> "Nicht im Geringsten" ist logischer als "nicht bei Weitem," welches - wenn es überhaupt geht - irgendwie eine andere Bedeutung als "bei Weitem nicht" zu haben scheint:
> 
> nicht bei Weitem: nicht wesentlich
> bei Weitem nicht: nicht, und zwar wesentlich


Ich würde dann anstelle von "nicht bei weitem" eher "nicht annähernd" verwenden:

Das (bspw. A) wird nicht annähernd so häufig benutzt wie B.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich würde dann anstelle von "nicht bei weitem" eher "nicht annähernd" verwenden:
> 
> Das (bspw. A) wird nicht annähernd so häufig benutzt wie B.
> 
> Ralf


 
Aber "bei Weitem" heißt doch nicht "annähernd," oder?

bei Weitem = wesentlich = nicht annähernd

nicht bei Weitem = nicht wesentlich = (eventuell) annähernd

Oder???


----------



## Jana337

Mensch, was für ein schönes Paradox! 


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Aber "bei Weitem" heißt doch nicht "annähernd," oder?


 Was heißt "heißen"? Sie (nicht bei Weitem, nicht annähernd) werden in ähnlichen Situationen benutzt und bedeuten etwa "nicht ungefähr".
Sein zweites Buch war bei Weitem nicht so erfolgreich.
Sein zweites Buch war nicht annähern so erfolgreich.

Oder?



> bei Weitem = wesentlich = nicht annähernd hm... nicht einverstanden
> 
> nicht bei Weitem = nicht wesentlich = (eventuell) annähernd auch nicht
> 
> Oder???



Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Aber "bei Weitem" heißt doch nicht "annähernd," oder?
> 
> bei Weitem = wesentlich = nicht annähernd
> 
> nicht bei Weitem = nicht wesentlich = (eventuell) annähernd
> 
> Oder???


 
Wenn du diese These aufstellst, könntest du dann eventuell zwei Sätze formulieren, wo alle drei jeweiligen Wörter "interchangeably" verwendet werden können.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mensch, was für ein schönes Paradox!
> Was heißt "heißen"? Sie (nicht bei Weitem, nicht annähernd) werden in ähnlichen Situationen benutzt und bedeuten etwa "nicht ungefähr".
> Sein zweites Buch war bei Weitem nicht so erfolgreich.
> Sein zweites Buch war nicht annähern so erfolgreich.
> 
> Oder?


 
Wir haben aber doch klargestellt, dass "bei Weitem nicht" nicht dasselbe wie "nicht bei Weitem" bedeutet. 

bei Weitem nicht = nicht annähernd ≠ nicht bei Weitem

"Sein zweites Buch war nicht bei Weitem so erfolgreich" bedeutet nämlich nicht dasselbe, wenn es überhaupt geht (womit ich natürlich nicht einverstanden bin) 
 



> Quote:
> bei Weitem = wesentlich = nicht annähernd hm... nicht einverstanden
> 
> nicht bei Weitem = nicht wesentlich = (eventuell) annähernd auch nicht
> 
> Oder???
> 
> 
> Jana


 
Eine Erklärung deine Einwänder wäre hilfreich.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn du diese These aufstellst, könntest du dann eventuell zwei Sätze formulieren, wo alle drei jeweiligen Wörter "interchangeably" verwendet werden können.


 
Ich kenne ihn bei Weitem besser als du.
Ich kenne ihn wesentlich besser als du.
Ich kenne ihn nicht (etwa) annähernd besser als du. (Das hört sich zwar komisch an, das Ziel war aber, hervorzuheben, dass "bei Weitem" *nicht* "annähernd" bedeutet.)

Ich kenne ihn nicht bei Weitem besser als du (als ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau)
Ich kenne ihn nicht wesentlich besser als du (ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau)
Ich kenne ihn (eventuell) annährend besser als du (das ist natürlich wieder schwerfällig, aber hier ist die Idee:  Ich kenne ihn zwar besser als du, aber nicht wesentlich.  Also ich kenne ihn nur *annährend* besser.  Ich wiederhole: Das sagt man auf keinen Fall.  Allerdings beweist es, dass "bei Weitem" eigentlich das Gegenteil von "annährend" ist.)


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Eine Erklärung deine Einwänder wäre hilfreich.


Eine Erklärung deiner Einwände. Das "r" hat ein bisschen verschlafen. 
Die Erklärung kommt, sobald es möglich ist.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eine Erklärung deiner Einwände. Das "r" hat ein bisschen verschlafen.
> Die Erklärung kommt, sobald es möglich ist.
> 
> Jana


 
Ein originelle Tippfehler, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich kenne ihn bei Weitem besser als du.
> Ich kenne ihn wesentlich besser als du.
> Ich kenne ihn nicht (etwa) annähernd besser als du. (Das hört sich zwar komisch an, das Ziel war aber, hervorzuheben, dass "bei Weitem" *nicht* "annähernd" bedeutet.)


 
Das hast du Recht, der letzte Satz ist untauglich und nicht sehr angebracht in Gesprächen.



> Ich kenne ihn bei Weitem nicht besser als du (als*o* ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau)
> Ich kenne ihn nicht wesentlich (_besser: nicht im Wesentlichen_) besser als du (ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau)
> Ich kenne ihn (eventuell) annährend besser als du  (das ist natürlich wieder schwerfällig, aber hier ist die Idee: Ich kenne ihn zwar besser als du, aber nicht wesentlich. Also ich kenne ihn nur *annährend* besser. Ich wiederhole: Das sagt man auf keinen Fall. Allerdings beweist es, dass "bei Weitem" eigentlich das Gegenteil von "annährend" ist.)


 
Den letzten Satz kann man schon sagen. Besser wäre hier natürlich "teilweise". Na ja, damit hast du uns vielleicht ein bisschen überzeugt, was dein Verständnis gegenüber "bei Weitem" und "bei Weitem nicht" angeht, aber eigentlich sind alles eigenständige Wörter, die man nicht unbedingt "interchangeably" verwenden kann.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ein originelle*r* Tippfehler, oder?


 
Alledings.  (Dieser Tippfehler ist echt, also bitte nicht korrigieren! )


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das hast du Recht, der letzte Satz ist untauglich und nicht sehr angebracht in Gesprächen.
> 
> 
> 
> Den letzten Satz kann man schon sagen. Besser wäre hier natürlich "teilweise". Na ja, damit hast du uns vielleicht ein bisschen überzeugt, was dein Verständnis gegenüber "bei Weitem" und "bei Weitem nicht" angeht, aber eigentlich sind alles eigenständige Wörter, die man nicht unbedingt "interchangeably" verwenden kann.


 
Das war auch nicht die Idee.  Deine "Korrektur" ("bei Weitem nicht") ist wiederum nicht in Ordnung.  Das Ziel war ja, den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach zwischen "bei Weitem nicht" und "nicht bei Weitem" zu erläutern.

Falls es nicht verständlich geblieben ist, versuche ich mal, alles wieder auf Englisch zu präzisieren.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das war auch nicht die Idee. Deine "Korrektur" ("bei Weitem nicht") ist wiederum nicht in Ordnung. Das Ziel war ja, den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach zwischen "bei Weitem nicht" und "nicht bei Weitem" zu erläutern.
> 
> Falls es nicht verständlich geblieben ist, versuche ich mal, alles wieder auf Englisch zu präzisieren.


 
Dann musst du Ralf falsch verstanden haben. Entweder habe ich es oder du  stehst auf der Leitung.  Zumindest sagt mir mein Sprachgefühl, dass man "nicht bei Weitem" in deinem Satz halt nicht sagen kann. Ich kann mich blöderweise auch an keine andere Situation erinnern, wo ich es schon jemals gesagt haben sollte.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann musst du Ralf falsch verstanden haben. Entweder habe ich es oder du  stehst auf der Leitung.  Zumindest sagt mir mein Sprachgefühl, dass man "nicht bei Weitem" in deinem Satz halt nicht sagen kann. Ich kann mich blöderweise auch an keine andere Situation erinnern, wo ich es schon jemals gesagt haben sollte.


 
Der Meinung bin ich doch auch.

Ich schlage mal vor, dass wir das Thema mal lassen, da es irgendwie unklarer wird und ich eingentlich die Antwort bekommen habe, die ich wollte.


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> 1. Das hat im Geringsten nicht damit zu tun.
> 2. Das hat nicht im Geringsten damit zu tun.


Ralf, wie wäre es mit "Das hat damit nicht in Geringsten zu tun"? Mir gefällt dieses "damit" besser am Anfang des Satzes.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Wir haben aber doch klargestellt, dass "bei Weitem nicht" nicht dasselbe wie "nicht bei Weitem" bedeutet. Das hast du vorgeschlagen, aber bestätigt wurde es bisher nicht.
> 
> bei Weitem nicht = nicht annähernd ≠ nicht bei Weitem
> 
> "Sein zweites Buch war nicht bei Weitem so erfolgreich" bedeutet nämlich nicht dasselbe, wenn es überhaupt geht (womit ich natürlich nicht einverstanden bin) klingt mir auch nicht gut
> 
> Eine Erklärung deine Einwänder wäre hilfreich.



 bei Weitem = wesentlich = nicht annähernd hm... nicht einverstanden
für mich ist es so:  bei Weitem *nicht* =  wesentlich  = nicht annähernd

Wesentlich würde ich wirklich rauslassen. Man kann es zu ähnlichen Zwecken verwenden, aber der Satz muss dabei anders strukturiert werden.
Sein letztes Buch war bei Weitem nicht so erfolgreich = Sein letztes Buch war nicht annähernd so erfolgreich = Sein letztes Buch war wesentlich *weniger* erfolgreich.

 nicht bei Weitem = nicht wesentlich = (eventuell) annähernd auch nicht

Dazu bräuchte ich eigentlich Beispiele. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich kenne ihn bei Weitem besser als du. Es hört sich seltsam an. --> Ich kenne ihn bei Weitem nicht so gut als du.
> Ich kenne ihn wesentlich besser als du.
> Ich kenne ihn nicht (etwa) annähernd besser als du. (Das hört sich zwar komisch an, das Ziel war aber, hervorzuheben, dass "bei Weitem" *nicht* "annähernd" bedeutet.) Nein, nach annähernd würde ich keinen Komparativ stellen - Ich kenne ihn nicht annähernd so gut wie du. - Noch immer komisch?
> 
> Ich kenne ihn nicht bei Weitem besser als du (als ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau) wieder: so gut
> Ich kenne ihn nicht weseantlich besser als du (ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau)
> Ich kenne ihn (eventuell) annährend besser als du (das ist natürlich wieder schwerfällig, aber hier ist die Idee: Ich kenne ihn zwar besser als du, aber nicht wesentlich. Also ich kenne ihn nur *annährend* besser. Ich wiederhole: Das sagt man auf keinen Fall. Allerdings beweist es, dass "bei Weitem" eigentlich das Gegenteil von "annährend" ist.) Ich benötige ein realistisches Beispiel. Dies ist zu spekulativ.


So benutze ich "annähernd":
1. ungefähr - Der Absatz hat sich annähernd verdoppelt. Ich bevorzuge jedoch ungefähr.
2. (annähernd nicht) bei Weitem nicht - das oben genannte Beispiel mit dem relativ unerfolgreichen Buch.

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ralf, wie wäre es mit "Das hat damit nicht i*m* Geringsten zu tun"? Mir gefällt dieses "damit" besser am Anfang des Satzes.
> 
> Jana


In diesem Fall ist "damit" am Anfang des Satzes auch wirklich  besser aufgehoben. In meinen Beispielen fehlt, genau genommen, noch ein anschließender Nebensatz: "Das hat nicht im Geringsten damit zu tun, dass ...". Ohne diesen erläuternden Nebensatz bezieht sich die Aussage auf die vorhergehenden Erläuterungen bzw. auf ein vorausgegangenes Gespräch. In diesem Fall ist es schon rein stilistisch besser, "damit" am Satzanfang zu verwenden.

Beispiel:

Mutter: Gestern lagen hier noch zwei Tafeln Schokolade im Schrank - jetzt sind sie weg! Könnt ihr mir das erklären?
Kinder: .... Wir haben damit nicht im Geringsten zu tun. Frag' doch mal die Katze.

Andererseits:

Kinder: .... Wir haben nicht im Geringsten damit zu tun, dass die Schokolade verschwunden ist. Frag' doch mal die Katze.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ich will hier mal eingreifen.



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> _Ich kenne ihn bei Weitem besser als du. Es hört sich seltsam an. --> Ich kenne ihn bei Weitem nicht so gut als *wie* du.
> Ich kenne ihn wesentlich besser als du.
> Ich kenne ihn nicht (etwa) annähernd besser als du. (Das hört sich zwar komisch an, das Ziel war aber, hervorzuheben, dass "bei Weitem" *nicht* "annähernd" bedeutet.) Nein, nach annähernd würde ich keinen Komparativ stellen - Ich kenne ihn nicht annähernd so gut wie du. - Noch immer komisch?  Das ist schön.
> 
> Ich kenne ihn nicht bei Weitem besser als du (also ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau) wieder: so gut Geht nicht wirklich. "Nicht bei Weitem" passt hier nicht annähernd () = überhaupt nicht. Hier passt nur "Ich kenne ich nicht annähernd/nicht im Geringsten/kein bisschen besser als du".
> Ich kenne ihn nicht wesea ntlich besser als du (ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau)  dem stimme ich zu
> Ich kenne ihn (eventuell) annährend besser als du (das ist natürlich wieder schwerfällig, aber hier ist die Idee: Ich kenne ihn zwar besser als du, aber nicht wesentlich. Also ich kenne ihn nur *annährend* besser. Ich wiederhole: Das sagt man auf keinen Fall. Allerdings beweist es, dass "bei Weitem" eigentlich das Gegenteil von "annährend" ist.) Ich benötige ein realistisches Beispiel. Dies ist zu spekulativ. Man könnte es theoretisch schon sagen ..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So benutze ich "annähernd":
> 1. ungefähr - Der Absatz hat sich annähernd verdoppelt. Ich bevorzuge jedoch ungefähr. "Annähernd" kommt von "sich nähern" und heißt damit, dass etwas nur geschätzt ist, ich "nähere mich" einem Wert, Wort oder einer Zahl. Daher gibt es in der Mathematik auch Näherungswerte.  Dennoch passt hier "annähernd" nicht so fließend rein, man müsste schon "ungefähr/in etwa" verwenden.
> 2. (annähernd nicht) bei Weitem nicht - das oben genannte Beispiel mit dem relativ unerfolgreichen Buch. annähernd nicht? Worüber sprichst du? Ich kenne nur "nicht annähernd", was soviel wie "keineswegs" oder "überhaupt/gar nichts" bedeutet.
> 
> Jana
Click to expand...


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich will hier mal eingreifen.





> (annähernd nicht) bei Weitem nicht - das oben genannte Beispiel mit dem relativ unerfolgreichen Buch. annähernd nicht? Worüber sprichst du? Ich kenne nur "nicht annähernd", was soviel wie "keineswegs" oder "überhaupt/gar nichts" bedeutet.


Hm... Ich habe gehofft, dass dies ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler war, aber oben habe ich es so in einem Satz benutzt! Danke für den Hinweis.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hm... Ich habe gehofft, dass dies ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler war, aber oben habe ich es so in einem Satz benutzt! Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Jana


 
Das kann natürlich alles nur an meinem Sprachgefühl liegen.  Lass mal sehen, was die anderen Muttersprachler (und Deutschlernende mit Gefühl für die Sprache ) dazu sagen.


----------



## nic456

elroy said:
			
		

> 1. Das wird bei Weitem nicht so viel benutzt.
> 2. Das wird nicht bei Weitem so viel benutzt.
> 
> Was bevorzugt ihr? Mir gefällt 1., und ich frage mich sogar, ob 2. überhaupt geht.


 
Elroy,

ich stimme dir zu.
Vielleicht hilft, dass der Bezug unterschiedlich ist?
1 nicht - so viel
2 nicht - bei weitem

Eine angenehme Debatte zur Bedeutung von bei weitem und seiner negativen Form (sofern vorhanden)


----------



## elroy

Ich würde gerne diesen verrückten Vergliech zwischen "bei Weitem" und "(nicht) annähernd" einfach weglassen. Das hat nichts mit der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun, und ich weiß eigentlich nicht mehr, worüber wir sprechen. Wir reden irgendwie zu theoretisch und spekulativ (wie Jana eben gesagt hat).

Was mich v.a. interessiert hat, war der Unterschied zwischen "bei Weitem nicht" und "nicht bei Weitem." Inzwischen habe ich erfahren, dass "nicht bei Weitem" eigentlich nicht geht.

Noch länger sollten wir uns den Kopf nicht zerbrechen!!!


----------

